# Final Fantasy 10 auf PS2-Emulator mit sehr guter Grafik !?



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Da Final Fantasy X (10) mein lieblings FF ist möchte ihc es gerne auf einem Emulator spielen aber eben mit Kantenglättung etc. 
Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen mit welchem Emulator ihc da shinbekommen kann bzw. wie ich den dann einstellen muss ?

Habe mal den PCSX oder wied er heißt genutzt aber habe da smit de rGrafik nicht hin bekommen 
Da hatte man Augenkrebs bekommen da alles verpixelt war etc.!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Lee (10. August 2011)

Außer PCSX2 (oder so ähnlich), wird dir da nichts übrig bleiben. Ich habe das Spiel selbst auf diesem Emu durchgespielt, weil ich meine PS2 mangels Fernseher nicht mehr benutzen konnte. Ich habe ungefähr 8 Stunden Zeit gebraucht, bis ich den Emu so eingestellt habe, bis er für mich halbwegs funktioniert hat. Mehr als rumprobieren, bis es klappt, kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Da gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht die Lösung.

Zur Kantenglättung, ich hatte zwar damals welche drin, auch wenn man sie während Cut Scenes abschalten muss, da es sonst zu Fehlern kommt, aber das macht die miese Grafik von FFX nicht besser. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle schon freuen, wenn das Spiel überhaupt ohne Fehler flüssig läuft. 
Den Guide kannst du dir aber ruhig mal durchlesen, wenn nicht schon getan: Official English PCSX2 configuration guide v0.9.7

Stell dich aber darauf ein lange bis sehr lange rum zu probieren, es kann auch sein, dass es, aus welchem Grund auch immer, überhaupt nicht klappt. Mir war es damals die Zeit wert, da ich unbedingt FFX spielen wollte. Ich glaube ich habe sogar das OS gewechselt, weil es auf Vista nicht so toll lief, kann mich hierbei aber auch irren.


----------



## Heng (10. August 2011)

Da ich die PS2 Ära verpasst habe und auch FFX spielen wollte, habe ich mir auch letztens den PCSX2 Emulator geladen.
Ich bin auch das o.g. Tutorial durchgegangen und bei mir hat es ganz gut geklappt, habe vllt. eine Stunde gebraucht, wenn überhaupt.
Hatte erst Probleme mit den Videosequenzen bei FFX, habe dann aber eine Checkbox (FFX Video Fix oder so) in den Emulatoreinstellungen gesehen, dann ging es.
Ich habe aber aus Zeitgründen erst 3h oder so gespielt, bisher lief alles gut.

Hatte einen Phenom II 965 + GTX 460 benutzt.


----------



## broesel88 (10. August 2011)

Du kannst es auch mal mit einem neueren Build von PCSX2 versuchen: Link.

Vor kurzem wurde die Performance nochmal verbessert, und FXAA hinzugefügt ("BildHoch" aktiviert das, ist noch nicht im Menü implementiert). Ich meine auch, dass die Probleme mit den FFX-Videos mittlerweile behoben sind.
Weiterhin kann die dir noch empfehlen mal im PCSX2-Forum vorbeizuschauen, dort sind eingentlich zu nahezu jeden Spiel Threads die sich mit den jeweils optimalen Einstellungen beschäftigen.
Außerdem kannst du noch im Grafikplugin (GSDX) die interne Auflösung hochsetzen, was das Ganze doch deutlich verschönert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Sobald ich wieder an meinem Rechner bin werde ich das alles mal machen 


LG streetjumper16


----------

